# Floody Hell!



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not been on here for a while as sh1t has happened....

We were away in the van end of November heading for Germany and visiting a few Xmas markets when we got the dreaded phone call on 7th Dec from our neighbours, please come home, all is not well. Our bungalow had been hit by the floods.
Managed to get home late on the 9th Dec, 2 - 3ft of seawater had passed through the property, inside was a complete mess. The car was also a write off on the drive.
Camped on the drive that night amidst all the devastation, our area really was just like a war zone.
Insurers have been great so far (Aviva) and we are now temporarily in a static caravan a few miles from our property.
Assessor has been and the wheels are in motion, most of our stuff is in a skip on the drive, not much left to put in storage but we had reassurance that we are well covered which was a real worry for us.
Worse case scenario is we might be out of the property for 6 maybe 9 months.

That's it for now, we have sketchy internet here in the static but will look in from time to time, hope you are all ok. The static is 'ok' but insurers are hopefully sourcing a more suitable short term tenancy for us with little extras like a telephone and all mod cons like a bed wider that 2 ft 6in that I can fit into. :lol:

It sounds bad but there are plenty here much worse off than us, one poor old lady just down from us has just found out she is not properly insured. Others have had walls washed away by the sea, we're quite lucky really in the grand scheme of things.

A great community spirit going on so we'll get sorted in the end.

Once everything quietens down and has been organised we will probably bugger off abroad for a few months in the van and let the professionals get on with it.


Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your plight Pete. Would love to offer some comforting advice. All I can think of is there are always people worse off.

ME...!!! Pop in and I will explain..........

Ray. :x


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bloody Hell Pete, sorry to hear that and hope you do get things sorted.
Maybe, after you get things in motion, it might be a suitable time to wander off on a tour, maybe not, as you will probably want to project manage the repairs. I think I would as you can't trust people now a days.
Anyway, again, sorry to hear that and hope all goes well.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your plight. Hopefully restoration will go smoothly and quickly. What steps will be taken to ensure you don't suffer a recurrence? My favourite county - which part?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Peejay

What a terrible experience We watched with dismay as nature ran riot.
It must be devastating
i do hope it gets sorted as quickly as possible and that the insurance works Ok
That still does not cover the hastle and personal mementoes that are not replacable
Thinking about you guys
Kev and Sue


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Peejay,
Sorry to hear about the flood damage. We suffered a relatively minor water ingress problem in our last house and it took 3-4 months with 2 industrial sized dehumdifiers running 24 hrs/day to get it dry. Be prepared for the restoration task to take longer than you expect....
Good luck!
Bill

P.S. Our insurers (esure) and the firm of restoration engineers they appointed were great

P.P.S. if you haven't already done so then take an electricity meter reading now as the insurers will pay for the electricity used by the dehumidifiers (for us this was over £300)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

So sorry to hear of your plight and the uneasy future. I hope all goes well with the repairs etc and you find decent temporary accommodation in the meantime.

Wish there was something we could do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear your dreadful plight, I hope it all gets it sorted properly and soon.

Chin up mate.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hell, peejay, what a complete buggeration!

I can only endorse what others have said above. I hope you haven't lost too much of real sentimental value. Lucky your MH wasn't there too or that would have been trashed as well.

Wishing you the smoothest possible path to restoration.

Geoff.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

horrible, Pete. Hope you get it sorted quickly. At least you have the option to get away rather than squatting in temporary accommodation. 
Near here a couple of houses were flooded in the June 2012 bad weather, it took one of them over a year before they got back in - they lived in their caravan on the driveaway. Hope the insurance company get you sorted - and a good point about the electric for the dehumidifier! All those incidentals add up.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Pretty awful thing to have happened, very distressing as well.

At least you have got insurance and things are on the mend.

If we can help out in any way, give us a shout.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. I think its probably the worst nightmare and a big worry for all of us who are away a lot.

I hope you havent lost too much sentimental and personal stuff. This would be Mrs D's biggest worry.

On the plus side. I presume your insurance will be coughing up for your accomodation while your out of the house. Why not do a deal and see if they can fund a trip away in the van! Will probably work out cheaper for them!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Arrrgh Pete how terrible .... We know exactly what you are facing as a flood devastated our lives in 1998. We had three feet of river water and sewage through our home and our business.

You seem to be getting reasonable advice from your insurers and it is good if you can get on with the loss adjuster . 

Just keep saying to yourselves ...... it will all get sorted out in the end! .... and it will get sorted but it will take time and if you let it get to you the worry will do you no good...so do try not to worry. I like the idea of going away in the van....if you can do it!!

It took us just over 12 months to get everything back to how it was the day before the flood.

In the meantime and right now do take lots of photographs of everything that you are throwing away, make lots of notes too. Detail absolutely everything that has been damaged into a list which you can later value yourself for replacement or settlement. 

Good advice on the electricity meter ...read it now , as once they install dryers the units used will go through the roof. 

Be aware ...There are several companies that "ambulance chase" these events and when they approach you, while you are in shock, the deal they propose will maybe sound really good but contracting one of these companies to be your own loss assessor can be a mistake if you choose the wrong company, some are just be looking to make money out of your disaster....do be careful if approached by any of these companies.

Ours was such a large claim that quite soon I realised that I needed help and I did use an expert to act for and advise me with the claim, but I was very lucky, he was an old friend who was in insurance and had been an assessor on very large claims, so he knew the ropes. 


So keep you chins up ...

and PM me if I can help with any support.


Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thank you everyone, chins are definitely up, **** happens but that's life.

The leccy and water meters have been read and passed on to the relative authorities, I've also cancelled our BT line and internet account as we will be out of the property for a while.
I've taken an sd cardfull of piccies and so have the contractors, they have been great, all the mud and crap has been cleared out and its now just an empty shell and looks like when we first bought the property apart from wet plaster and stained skirting. That all has to come off and the plaster cut back to about a metre up. Most of our flooring is tiled, we might get lucky and they can stay down but if not they will all have to come off and be replaced, we'll have to wait and see.

I think I'll take Barry's advice and see if they will fund a few months away in the van away from all the hassle.  

Pete


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry!

Is the static caravan much larger/better than your MH?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pete

things happen

Let's hope the end result will be a bonus

You can't look back but can look forward

A new start

Aldra


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your awful calamity. I guess the two-day journey to get home after you heard the news must have been a nightmare in itself - wondering what an earth you would discover.

As spykal mentioned, do be sure to list every single item of loss (even small things), rather than lumping any possessions together for a combined value. Put an individual figure (even if it's small) against each item - usually works best with loss adjusters.

Anyway, hope you can get things progressing, but as you know and most others have confirmed - it will most likely be a bit of a long haul, but hope it's not too painful. 

And thank goodness you've got the van and that's OK.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Sorry to hear of your bad luck.  

You appear to be in good spirits, considering the situation. Good luck with everything that entails.

All the very best,

Jock.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> Thank you everyone, chins are definitely up, **** happens but that's life.
> 
> The leccy and water meters have been read and passed on to the relative authorities, I've also cancelled our BT line and internet account as we will be out of the property for a while.
> I've taken an sd cardfull of piccies and so have the contractors, they have been great, all the mud and crap has been cleared out and its now just an empty shell and looks like when we first bought the property apart from wet plaster and stained skirting. That all has to come off and the plaster cut back to about a metre up. Most of our flooring is tiled, we might get lucky and they can stay down but if not they will all have to come off and be replaced, we'll have to wait and see.
> ...


I must say Pete, your taking it all very calmly and philosophically. I guess personally I would br running around like a headless chicken.
It's marvelous you can go off and enjoy yourself, I would need to stay and see everything was back to how it was and to my standards.

Just about every time we have had work done, especially in UK, I have been unhappy with the ideas the so called expert has. Usually necessitating removal of paid for work and reinstating myself to my satisfaction. Maybe I'm just too fussy.??

Ray.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to read of your plight. I can't imagine what it would be like to face such a situation. At least there are no personal injuries.

Hope all goes well with the restoration and you are able to get a few months MHing away from all the hassle. 

Sue


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Good Luck Pete....I hope others take the hint and photograph the contents of every cupboard, drawer and crannie.
Luckily we are inland but the water lays on the road every time there is a heavy downpour....one day it will be heavier than just heavy :roll: 
All the best of a bad situation


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Pete
So sorry to hear this.

I do hope things work out for you. 

Val


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

What a dreadful thing to happen to your home, you must be devastated.

Things can only get better! 

Best wishes For 2014. And onward!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What a disastrous thing to happen, I am sure that you will eventually get through the problems but am equally sure that they take a long time - drying the house out is very slow and then you have to start to replace everything from the ground up.....

I really do feel sorry for you and hope that you will be able to find somewhere a little more durable than a static caravan if it is going to be the sort of time that appears likely....

As you so rightly said, others may well be worse off - but being in your shoes would be more than enough for most of us thanks......

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Best of luck with the repairs, hope everything goes well, remember its only bricks and mortar, no one was hurt physically.

Best wishes and enjoy the extra time away in the van.

Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks again for your good wishes.

Things are starting to happen, we now have a switched on loss adjuster on our case and a single point of contact instead of all the running around we have been doing over the past few days trying to coord things.
The de humidifiers and fans have been in for a few days and they have cleaned all the floors up quite nicely but worse case is they might all have to come up as well.
All our kit has been itemised and photographed (nightmare) our favourite bits of Oak furniture is to be taken away for refurb, the rest has been skipped.
Next is removals to take everything remaining into storage.

We're probably in the static until new year then hopefully we should get into a better short term let.

The car has been written off, just waiting to see how much settlement we can get, we'll then have to sort a replacement car as we are relying on the motorhome for running around everywhere at the moment.

We're feeling much more positive than last week that's for sure. 

If skips have gone we might celebrate Christmas day on the front drive in the motorhome. :wink:

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pete, keep your chin up mate  
It sounds like it's going in the right direction.
Thanks for the update


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Cheers Graham  ,

I was talking to our neighbours today after their loss adjuster had been, he's ok with buildings insurance but it looks highly likely there will be a big shortfall on the contents side, so he's got that to worry about.
He has a disabled daughter and has splashed out on loads of extra kit and equipment for her but didn't bother adjusting his insurance.

Another couple just down the road had just bought and moved in to their property and 2 days later they were out again because of the damage.

I could go on, there are so many people much worse off than us.

Pete.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your plight Pete and hope all goes well with the restoration


Jacquie


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

Sorry I only just caught up on this this thread.

My sympathies to you for the loss of so much.

You seem to be taking it quite stoically - congratulations.

As to practical advice, I would follow Mike's(Spykal) route and get your own 'Loss Assessor' [Loss Adjusters work for Insurance companies. Loss Assessors work for the Insured]

As Mike said, do not fall for the 'ambulance chasers'. There are Loss Assessors who work for a fee. I suggest you approach them on the basis of agreeing a basic fee just for overseeing the offers made by the Insurers, and only if you agree let them incur further fees to fight the insurers, Keep control of costs by only authorising a fee limit, without further authorisation from you.

I would be surprised if the increased payment from insurers does not exceed the Assessors fees you pay.

The drying out could take weeks so you may be able to come to an agreement for you to use the MH instead of renting, if that suits you. But I would not push for diesel,ferries etc - just a good deal for them to 'rent' your MH :wink:

Anyway whatever you decide I hope it all works out for you and you do not suffer, either emotionally or financially.

Best Wishes for as Happy Christmas as you can manage.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update,

Got quite a good settlement figure for the car so we've bought a little Citroen C1 which we pick up tomorrow, which should take some pressure of using the Hymer all the time.

We've sourced a little one bedroom studio (a converted double garage in the owners grounds) that's fully furnished and has plenty of parking for the Motorhome and car and should move in there on 9 Jan on a proper short term tenancy.

The static caravan has been ok and the site owners have been great but its time for something a bit more 'permanent'.

Blowers and de-humidifiers have been in the bungalow now for a couple weeks and its drying out nicely.

We will be camping out on the driveway of our bungalow in the motorhome for New Years Eve as it's the closest thing to 'home' for us at the moment, it wouldn't be the same sat in a static.

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Just seen this thread Peejay.
Sorry that the floods caused such devastation for you but glad to hear things are moving ahead positively.
All the best for tomorrow night and here's to a happier and less hectic new year and for 2014
Cheers
Jamsie


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

Thanks for the update. I am pleased that you have got something a bit better.

As you say for NY the MH may seem more like 'your' home. 

If you have any trouble with the insurance, PM me - I still have my big boots (legal) somewhere in the garage.

Enjoy NY's Eve and I wish you all the Best for an improved New Year.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks gents,

Just off to pick up our new car soon, then we'll load up the van with dinner and booze and its off to our driveway for a party in the Moho tonight.

Just hope its not high tide this evening again. :lol:


ccasion7: 

Pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks gents,
> 
> Just off to pick up our new car soon, then we'll load up the van with dinner and booze and its off to our driveway for a party in the Moho tonight.
> 
> ...


Have a good one tonight Pete, and a Happy New Year to you and yours. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update Pete...Good to hear that you are pleased with the progress so far. 

Having a motorhome does have some hidden benefits ....I am sure you will feel "at home" in your van as we all go on into 2014.


Wishing you and yours a happy New Year.


Mike


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Pete, just came across all this and just to say I hope 2014 makes up for all you have gone through. Have a great new year.
Chris


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad to see you got your car sorted quickly. Hope your bungalow gets sorted out just as well. Best wishes for 2014, trust you get better luck next year! :wink: :wink: :wink:
Edit. Should have added, feel so sorry for you poor people in Norfolk, your problems were completely overshadowed by the totally OTT coverage of Mandela's demise. Your troubles weren't even mentioned in some of the news bulletins, until about two days later.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Just picked up on this thread. Want to say how inspiring it is to see someone being positive about an awful situation.

I admire your spirit. All the best for 2014!

Simone


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

Just to let you know that last evening we were thinking of you in the MH and we raised a glass to you here in Poland just after UK New Year.

Cheers!  

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Pete
> 
> Just to let you know that last evening we were thinking of you in the MH and we raised a glass to you here in Poland just after UK New Year.
> 
> ...


Cheers Geoff, we would have raised a glass to you too but we were both well p1ssed by about half eleven and totally missed the chimes. :lol: :silly:

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quickie update,

Builders are in and have ripped out! A few before and after piccies hopefully attached.

All plaster removed along with kitchen units, radiators, built in wardrobe (just bought before the flood).
Ceramic floor tiles could not be saved so they had to go. Karndean flooring (just laid before flood) had to go as well.

Driers have been in nearly 12 weeks now and hopefully the dry certificate isn't far away.
Then the rebuild can begin.

A portion of the claim money has been released so Judy has been in her element choosing a new kitchen, flooring, new furniture, beds etc etc and planning colour schemes so every cloud....

Builder is confident we will be back in early May...fingers crossed!

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A few more...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Last ones...


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well this is a milestone on the way back. Hope all goes to plan and you are spared any more hassles.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Quickie update,
> 
> Builders are in and have ripped out! A few before and after piccies hopefully attached.
> 
> ...


Pete

Thanks for the update.

I am glad things are progressing. Are you still in the converted garage? Have you been away in the MH or only to the furniture shops?

The 'after' shots look my house when I bought it in 1997, but it had not been touched since the fifties,so was not as if, unlike you two, I had lost anything.

Mine is rented out and the garden back fence blew down - nothing compared with your catastrophe.

Good luck with the rest of the restoration - and shopping 

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong wrote


> Are you still in the converted garage? Have you been away in the MH or only to the furniture shops?


Hi Geoff,

We're still living in the garage (ahem, we prefer to call it a studio :lol: ), getting quite settled now.

We planned to go off in the van for a while and leave them to it but we soon realised that we had to stay nearby to keep an eye on things and chase up loss adjusters, surveyors etc who tend not to stay on schedule unless you keep pestering them.

I think we've been to every furniture/bedding/kitchen shop that exists in Norwich on the hunt for replacement stuff, Judy loves it but I tend to glaze over after a few hours.

Hopefully a late summer break to Greece or somewhere in the van is on the cards unless we're not back in the bungalow :lol:

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pete

thank goodness every cloud has a silver lining

I'd be devestated in spite of the chance to renew

you prob/ were very happy with what you had

I hope you will be even happier with the new

Aldra


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Do hope it all works out for you both, Pete.

Val


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Looking good Pete, glad to see the progress. I did wonder how come the pictures showed very clean rooms after the flood then remembered that your flood water must have been sea water. If it is any consolation be happy that it was sea water ....ours was under 3ft of very brown water ..or rather under a mixture of sewage and water ....pooh! But like you we survived and came out the other side....keep your chin up, make tea for the builders and give the insurance man hell :lol: .... Only joking...even insurance men are human...well some are. :wink: 


Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> nicholsong wrote
> 
> 
> > Are you still in the converted garage? Have you been away in the MH or only to the furniture shops?
> ...


Pete

My tolerance level when shopping lasts about 1/2 hour, so you are doing well :lol:

Greece will give you something to look forward to at the end of the project. Maybe we will see each other down there this year, although we have not yet planned exactly where and when we will be on the boat. Keep us posted.

Hope the drying goes to schedule.

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Pete, 

Glad to see that you and Judy appear to be in good spirits, and that things are progressing for you both with the drying out and renovation. The photos say it all. 

Although it would be ideal to go away and forget about it, and come back to everything having been done to your liking, unfortunately, that's not the real world. Your right to stay around. :thumbright: 

All the very best to you both, and we hope you do manage to get away soon. :thumbright: 

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Spykal wrote


> Looking good Pete, glad to see the progress. I did wonder how come the pictures showed very clean rooms after the flood then remembered that your flood water must have been sea water. If it is any consolation be happy that it was sea water ....ours was under 3ft of very brown water ..or rather under a mixture of sewage and water ....pooh! But like you we survived and came out the other side....keep your chin up, make tea for the builders and give the insurance man hell :lol: .... Only joking...even insurance men are human...well some are. :wink:
> 
> Mike


I think you're right Mike, we were very lucky in the grand scheme of things, the tide was in and out in a few hours, my heart goes out to those who have suffered river floods with filthy water that is standing there for days on end, yuk.

The before pictures in the previous photos were after a company had been in to clean up and sanitise, that why it looks quite good. We did have a lot of silt and mud throughout the property, the water also came up through the toilets and bath as you will see in the photo's.

I hasten to add that the scum marks are not from my last bath. :lol:

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, we finally moved back in a few weeks ago. 

Been very busy sorting out décor and furniture etc.

All outstanding interior snags have been finished, just waiting for the rear patio to be re laid and the driveways and gravel cleaned/treated and were sorted.

Builders have been pretty good but have needed the odd kick up the jacksie to keep them focussed, theres no way we could have gone away and left them to it.

Its like a new bungalow, virtually everything has been replaced.

Flood defences and door barriers (government repair & renew grant) will be fitted within a few weeks, then fingers crossed we should be as protected as we can be from any further surges.


Happy days  ...



Pete.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Well, we finally moved back in a few weeks ago.
> 
> Been very busy sorting out décor and furniture etc.
> 
> ...


----------

